# 1 month old not gaining weight....



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

Please give me any advice you can. My husband's friend's wife just had a baby. They went to his 1 month check-up and discovered the baby hadn't gained any weight. He didn't lose any weight he just didn't gain either.

I haven't talked to her yet so I want to arm myself with info before I do. Of course the ped told her to supplement (GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!) She says the baby keeps falling asleep so she figures he's done.

What should I tell her????


----------



## Indigo73 (Aug 2, 2002)

Remind her that she needs to wake him. My ds would fall asleep is he got too warm so we nursed naked.

My ds also didn't gain weight for 3 months but that was because of his allergies and learning what proteins were passing through my milk.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

If he hasn't gained any weight, he most probably isn't nursing well. And if he's not emptying her breasts, her milk supply has probably decreased. I think she needs to get to a certified LC. If she works with the LC, she might be able to avoid supplementation or at least supplement in a manner that won't sabotage her BF too much.

I find it amazing to hear stories like this at 1 month, 2 months of age. Why wasn't there any intervention earlier? My hospital has babies go back at 2 weeks. If they're not gaining weight, they can start intervention earlier so her milk supply would be protected, not to mention the babies development.

Maybe you can line up an LC for her. I know hunting through the phone book and calling around was the last think I wanted to do when dd was 1 month old.

And I agree with Indigo73 about waking him. kellymom.com has lots of ideas about this.


----------



## PB's Mom (Nov 20, 2001)

Is she nursing at night? This could be hurting the weight gain if she's night-trained him, or has put him on any type of schedule. Does she nurse him when he wakes up? Just some thoughts... she could also try breast compression. This would put more flow into the baby's mouth and help keep him awake. Also dump the pacifier if she uses one.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I echo everyone's advice to see a lactation consultant, also undress the baby (and mom from the waist up) to get the baby to wake up and to get the milk supply up. She should get into bed topless, with the baby in nothing but a diaper, and nurse constantly.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

This woman's pediatricians office may have a lactation consultant, or the hospital or birthing center can recc. one. I fshe has a midwife, perhaps she can find her one. She can also call LLL in her area and speak to a leader soon. Sometimes a "sleepy" baby is lethargic from dehydration and not getting enough milk. All of the other suggestions are good. Remember, NO timing him on each side. LLL recc.'s the baby finish one side completely, so he is getting the hind milk...fattier milk. She can then offer him the other side, but he doesn't have to nurse on both sides at each feeding.
As the other mama said, her milk supply may be affected at this point. She really needs to see someone. Hopefully that will be someone who supports her nursing...IF she wants to nurse the baby. This can be really scary and the baby needs monitoring. Good luck, you are a good friend!


----------



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone!! I finally talked to her. The LC was the one who had her supplementing. I hooked her up w/ LLL (which she had never heard of) and she happily took my copy of the Womanly Art of Breastfeeding. Now I'm just crossing my fingers


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

The first rule of breastfeeding is: feed the baby. The LC probably has her supplementing because, at one month pp, and no weight gain, there is no way her milk supply could be what it needs to be. That baby needs to eat, a lot and quick! I totally concur with supplementing at this point, for a while. A weak, perhaps dehydrated baby may not be able to actively suckle vigourouslty enough at this point, to empty the breast and stimulat eher supply.

Ask her about diapers. Is he soaking at least 6-8 cloth/per day and pooping several times/day?

She should also be pumping every 2 hours around the clock and giving the pumped milk as a supplement. She should: nurse, pump, wake the baby, get the pumped milk into him and any other ABM he may take, by bottle or finger feed. If he is able to latch well, a SNS may work. The LC should be able to get her set up with one.

Then she will need to clean her pump, drink and eat. She needs to know this is urgent. She needs to stop all outside engagements, get help with other children/housework, and sit and feed, feed, feed.

Let her know there is nothing wrong with supplementing for a while to strengthen the baby. it will be temporary, but probably neccessary. As long as she starts to pump (preferably with a Lactina) her supply should come up and soon she will be back on track.


----------

